# Poo is confused about POO



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had my pup about three weeks now. He's pretty much housebroken: never has an accident in his kennel - has an occasional urine accident if I get busy with something else and lets me know he needs to poo by sitting at the door. The trouble with the poo is he won't do it on the leash.

I get it, I messed up when he was younger and clingy with me - he never wandered far and ran back quick. He also has a ritual for poo'ing. He runs back and forth sniffing like a bloodhound then finds a spot and twirls a few times then deposits his feces. He likes to do this in the woods behind the apartment.

He generally returns for his "good boy poooopedddd - cookie" but he's getting braver and now starting to wander off in the woods deeper than I'd like. So, I take him to the woods on the leash and stand pretty stationary with him for 15-20 minutes - he'll urinate a few times but just won't poo. Then BANG we go in and he leaves it there.

I've picked him up during the deed and deposited him outside - but again, he's not leashed and he does his ritual and finishes.

Suggestions?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wait him out when you know he has to go. When he does go praise him lavishly and treat him. He will catch in fast.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Does taking him for a walk help? Maybe if he's moving that will help him "get the urge." My two tpoos always go poo when we go walking. . .of course they think they have to pee in every spot other dogs have gone too.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Put him on a long line with it hooked on the harness (over his back, not on the chest hook) so it is less like being walked. Gradually over time decrease the distance the line is out.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

The usual guaranteed poop is the morning one so I'd just make sure you leash him for that one and praise when he goes, is it that when he twirls the leash keeps touching him and distracting him? Kinda twirl your arm above him so the leash follows better if that's an issue. Also if he sits by the door when he needs a poop and then doesn't go when you take him out on the leash, put him back in his kennel for 5-15 mins and take him back out on the leash again, I'm sure he'll learn that to get the house freedom he has to go poop on a leash!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

GeriDe said:


> I've had my pup about three weeks now. The trouble with the poo is he won't do it on the leash.
> 
> Hi
> How old is your pup? Here is my suggestions:
> ...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

All great advice! Just adding to make sure he knows a command for the act. My chihuahuas know a command for both pee and poo separately. Sometimes they go out and just pee and I tell them no when they want to come back in and tell them to poo and they will. 

Misha only knows one command for go potty, but she has a piddle pad indoors so it is not a big deal if she doesn't do both, she can always go do it later


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

PoodleFoster said:


> GeriDe said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my pup about three weeks now. The trouble with the poo is he won't do it on the leash.
> ...


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Okay, I approached this differently today.
1. I set my phone alarm to ring to remind me of times to feed, water and outside
2. We go outside ONLY to toilet - no running, no playing, no nothing special
3. We play a lot inside - and command train inside to keep busy - he's not to big to romp in here yet.
4. When we go outside I say Peeeee and Pooooop and reward heavily when he does Peeeeee (that one he's got pretty down)
5. We hit the woods and I limit his movement to one area only (between certain trees and bushes)
6. We stay there for 20 minutes and if no luck, we go inside for an hour
7. He POOPED two times, in the woods ON his leash IN the designated area and got rewarded even more than for peeing
8. He pooped about 2 hours after each meal (gotta remember the timing)
9. He pees about an hour after he drinks - but will pee 2-4 times before empty
10. This is a lot of work LOL


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

HI
Wow, you're getting it, and more importantly, he's getting it, great!
See, poodles are smart and they figure out the routine! 
CONSISTENCY AND STRUCTURE is key to potty training and getting your puppy to do what you want. 
Remember, this is training time, he won't always need this kind of intense attention. Right now your focus is to teach him what is expected. He's a puppy and he needs to learn the rules!
Well Done!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

One book I read suggested writing down the feed/water pee/poo schedule. Sounds like doing that would make the pattern visible! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

PoodleFoster said:


> GeriDe said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my pup about three weeks now. The trouble with the poo is he won't do it on the leash.
> ...


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

georgiapeach said:


> PoodleFoster said:
> 
> 
> > Great advice! Sunny is a puppy mill dog, and when the rescue got him, they found out fast how smart he was. When in a wire crate, he peed along the side outside the crate, the little booger! They then put him in a hard plastic crate and he stopped - lol! We're working through the pooping issue now with him. He was doing great, then pooped in the house yesterday... Back to house training 101... Never out of sight... It doesn't help that it's been raining and he doesn't like getting wet. Darn foo-foo poodle! :aetsch:
> ...


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

*Update*

Since implementing the approach below, he's had only 1 poo accident in the house and it was my fault because I forgot to take him for his walk, then to the woods because I was tired.

He holds his urine in his crate while I'm at work for 4-5 hours and readily goes outside but I'm taking him every 2 hours or he will pee in the house, especially at night. I don't get it - he can hold during the day but not in the evening BUT he has no urine accidents after 10pm. I cut his water off at 6pm with his second feeding. He would drink forever. 

This is so challenging and frustrating and rewarding



GeriDe said:


> Okay, I approached this differently today.
> 1. I set my phone alarm to ring to remind me of times to feed, water and outside
> 2. We go outside ONLY to toilet - no running, no playing, no nothing special
> 3. We play a lot inside - and command train inside to keep busy - he's not to big to romp in here yet.
> ...


----------

